# Recycle Hard Disk



## ramakanta (May 7, 2013)

I have two defective WD laptop hard disk . I want to recycle it . my question is , if I will  buy  a one WD  laptop hard disk , can I find  some discount with replace of two defective hard disk. please help me . thank you.


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

^I have 65 defective hard drives lying around. I hope you got the point.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

@ OP - here's two useful links for you 

How to Recycle Old Computer Hard Drives (with Pictures) - wikiHow
What Can I Do with a Dead Hard Drive?


----------



## ramakanta (May 8, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^I have 65 defective hard drives lying around. I hope you got the point.



ok, sir . finally I understood !!


----------



## TechnoHolic (May 15, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^I have 65 defective hard drives lying around. I hope you got the point.



What..65!!
You can make a building using them as a substitute of brick.!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

take out the neodymium  magnets and use it on a project or something


----------



## .jRay. (May 15, 2013)

I have a working pata hdd, i want to use it as a external drive for my lappy. Any good reliable adapters available?


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> I have a working pata hdd, i want to use it as a external drive for my lappy. Any good reliable adapters available?



No, chinese ones are the only option.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

I bought one 5 years back .. it was made techcom and the price was 350 bucks .. good thing is everything worked fine with tht and now I use it's PCB and cables with a IDE DVD RW drive


----------



## ramakanta (May 16, 2013)

^^ I have a  techcom adapter . but it is not Linux supported !!


----------



## .jRay. (May 16, 2013)

I saw a techcom adapter but it was for sata disks, can anyone tell me where can i find something like that for pata hdds?


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> I saw a techcom adapter but it was for sata disks, can anyone tell me where can i find something like that for pata hdds?



Tech market or DX(dot)com.


----------



## .jRay. (May 16, 2013)

^ Thanks bro


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> ^^ I have a  techcom adapter . but it is not Linux supported !!



once you install the HDD inside of the closure it becomes a USB portable HDD .. so it should work with any linux distro provided the kernel version supports this .. use any latest distro.


----------



## ramakanta (May 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> once you install the HDD inside of the closure it becomes a USB portable HDD .. so it should work with any linux distro provided the kernel version supports this .. use any latest distro.



I have been used  Ubuntu 10.04 !!


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 17, 2013)

step back.
i have 8GB HDD running Windows 95 on AMD 3D Processor 500MHZ with 128MBRAM

it's still working make some noises but working!


----------



## .jRay. (May 17, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> step back.
> i have 8GB HDD running Windows 95 on AMD 3D Processor 500MHZ with 128MBRAM
> 
> it's still working make some noises but working!



You sir deserve an award...


----------



## kARTechnology (May 17, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> step back.
> i have 8GB HDD running Windows 95 on AMD 3D Processor 500MHZ with 128MBRAM
> 
> it's still working make some noises but working!



I wish I had that pc...
After 50 years if it is still in working condition, it will be going to museum and you get money
Does that have turbo button


----------



## .jRay. (May 17, 2013)

So, are you planning to overclock it?


----------



## rajnusker (May 17, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> step back.
> i have 8GB HDD running Windows 95 on AMD 3D Processor 500MHZ with 128MBRAM
> 
> it's still working make some noises but working!



Although the machine isn't functional, I have a P2 machine with 32MB RAM and working 2GB HDD lying around. Bought it back when I was in class 2.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 17, 2013)

but you get 100 rupees for ups batteries.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> I have been used  Ubuntu 10.04 !!



try some most recent version as that version may contain some bug and instead of ubunty if possible give Knoppix a go.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 18, 2013)

Ty!


----------

